# Topics > Entities > Societies >  RoboSUST, Shahjalal University of Science and Technology, Kumargaon, Sylhet, Bangladesh

## Airicist

facebook.com/robosustofficial

----------


## Airicist

Ribo, social robot

Published on Jan 4, 2016

----------

